# CRICKETS $2.00 per 100



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

*Crickets for $2.00 per hundred*



I sell more crickets to people for their pets than I do for fishing.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

A loooooooooooong time ago Me and a couple offriends were unjustly asked to leave a movie theatre because of a disturbance that we had nothing to do with, and the manager decided to throw everyone in the section out without offering to refund our tickets.

We always talked abouthow funny it would have been to return and release a couple hundred cricketsduring a scary movie. We Never did it but am often reminded of the thought whenever I see a cricket cage full of critters.:angel


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

kool, I might show up this weekend.. thinkin of takin the little one fishing again... do you sell any other sizes?? like 50 for a buck or anything..


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *wld1985 (3/20/2008)*kool, I might show up this weekend.. thinkin of takin the little one fishing again... do you sell any other sizes?? like 50 for a buck or anything..




I can do sell you 50 if that is what you want.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya, 50 would probably be good... and uhh I'll need a cricket bucket.. ahah.. I might stop bye tomorrow..


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you sell fiddler crabs?


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

> *BMH77 (3/20/2008)*Do you sell fiddler crabs?


Not yet, I will soon though


----------

